
Google Is Building a Big, Mysterious Radio Transmitter in the Desert - mgberlin
http://www.popularmechanics.com/technology/infrastructure/a19750/google-is-building-a-big-mysterious-radio-transmitter-in-the-desert/
======
finnn
Originally found by hackaday[0] from the FCC[1]

[0]: [http://hackaday.com/2016/03/02/google-is-building-a-100kw-
ra...](http://hackaday.com/2016/03/02/google-is-building-a-100kw-radio-
transmitter-at-a-spaceport-and-no-one-knows-why/)

[1]:[https://apps.fcc.gov/els/GetAtt.html?id=173188&x=](https://apps.fcc.gov/els/GetAtt.html?id=173188&x=)

------
techabuse
The ERP numbers are misleading. I've read elsewhere that the transmitter's
output at the antenna connector is on the order of a half watt.

------
dbcurtis
KiloWatts _and_ GigaHertz? Ummm... just wow. Other than big mother military
radars, that much power at that high a frequency is.... unusual.

~~~
hatsunearu
It's suspicious. Because at gigahertz you definitely cannot go above the radio
horizon even at very high powers. So it must be trying to either do non-
communications tasks, or point upwards into space, so it can do comms with
things in orbit.

